# Setting HR Zones



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Coaches, 

It is looking like I will have much less time to train this fall and want to be efficient with my training time. *THIS* threat regarding sweet spot training got me thinking again. I am an average local racer type and would like to still be able to compete, if possible, while training approx 10 hrs/week. My question is in regards to setting heart rate (HR) zones in order to best approximate my sweet spot training HR (SST). 

During the fall of 2006 and again in 2007, I was tested via a Conconi type test to find my AnT HR. In both cases the result was 150 bpm. Therefore, I have used 150 bpm to set my HR zones. However, during field tests, I am able to sustain an avg HR of 170 bpm for 20 minutes (2X) and can sustain an avg HR in the 160's for at least two hours.

Given SST is approximately 85%-95% of one of those numbers, I am wondering which number I should be using to set my zones? 150 bpm or 170 bpm? The difference is quite large and I am worried I have been training at much too low a HR. One the other hand, overtraining with my stress, workload and family is a major concern as well.

Thank you for your time and insight!


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

It should be obvious to you that your 'AnT HR' of 150 bpm...is a bit low. 

Lets say your FT HR is 170 bpm. You'll get some creep upwards in an hour, but you'll be less intense after 1 hour compared to 20 minutes. 

Take 85% of 170 then. 

Again, you've filled it in above saying that you can average 160 for 2 hours...which is precisely what SST is all about and it is in your zone.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Spunout said:


> It should be obvious to you that your 'AnT HR' of 150 bpm...is a bit low.
> 
> Lets say your FT HR is 170 bpm. You'll get some creep upwards in an hour, but you'll be less intense after 1 hour compared to 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


I guess it is obvious (SST HR). Always good to get some new perspective! Thanks.


----------



## ThrivingNotStriving (Jul 13, 2009)

A Book that I still refer to is the Heart Monitor Book By Sally Edwards... in it is an outline of how to gauge your heart rate zones safely - according to age. you should always err on the side of caution when finding your training zones (especially if you are starting out with not much experience of your body and its ability). 

I would recommend you try this calculation for max heart rate- then set out your training zones as a percentage of your Max:

For men - take 226 and subtract your age - that's the heart rate you should go with as your max
For women, take 220 and subtract your age. 

Your Anaerobic threshold should/could be at 80-90% of your max. Aerobic is at 70-80 (for improving your endurance. If you find that 80-90% of your max is easy to reach - then you are either very fit or you are one of those riders who have a high heart rate.

When I was 23 my max heart rate was 224! My racing rate was 190 to 201 - so don't take these calculations as fixed in stone - but they are a good place to start.

Sometimes the Conconi test is not as effective if you are not already fairly fit as it takes endurance to maintain a heart rate with consistency for the results if you do it on the flat, on a trainer or in a lab. You may find yourself slowing if you do it on the flat as it takes focus to maintain when you aren't being 'stimulated' by outside factors - like gravity (a hill) 

Try doing 'tests' on a hill. Look for a long hill with a medium gradient that takes about a minute to three minutes to climb. Pick a heart range to target and sustain (your calculated threshold - 80-90% of Max). DO it one time for reference. If you want to improve your Threshold - do this three to five times in one session twice a week ('resting' at least 2 days between sessions . By the final climbs in one session you should be feeling pretty spent - or that means your threshold is higher than you calculated. As you do this training you improve quite quickly. Make sure your other days are good long days so you can build your endurance. 

You can also vary this (if you knew th hill well) by targeting a speed you know is just on the edge of your ability. Attempt to achieve that speed the whole time. You usually start to feel your Threshold when you lose your ability to maintain the speed. If you totally blowup - take note of your HR just few seconds after happened - that's your max HR - your threshold would be about 80-90% of that.


----------

